# What seatpost size for a 2007 C50 frame ?



## Contender (Sep 9, 2008)

I believe it is 28.0mm but just want to be sure.

thanks!


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

28mm is correct. Not a great selection of posts in this range however you can run a 27.2mm post using a reduction shim like this


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

tjcoogan,

916 - 996 - 998 ????


----------



## tjcoogan (Mar 4, 2008)

Bought new in '96, 916, 65,000km still going strong.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

28.0 is the correct seatpost size. I just finished trying to find a USE shim to 27.2 in the US and arrived at Competitive Cyclist for $14.95 plus $7.95 for shipping. I have an e-mail in to another retailer that I am hoping will beat a total purchase price of $23.

Had a teammate tell me that all the new Colnagos, even the Italian made ones are being built with English BB's. I thought I had both UT cup sets here, but it turns out that they are both Italian and my C50 does indeed have an English BB.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I was thinking of pointing you to ebikestop.com as they have a variety of sizes in seatpost shims made by Problem Solvers but after looking they have almost every other combination but not that one.


----------



## Contender (Sep 9, 2008)

*How about the Thomson Masterpiece seatpost ?*

28m and a manufacturing tour de force! 

Good choice ?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That seatpost would work for me, and it is a no setback seatpost, which would be even better. However, I already have a Campy Record 27.2 seatpost. Probably cheaper to just buy the shim.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

I had the use shim and a carbon 27.2 post. It last for about a year and a half before I started having some odd seizing problems. Then the shim cracked and appeared out of shape.

I went with an NOS Thompson 28.0mm post (which is still lighter than most carbon posts).


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*FSA now has a carbon 28 post.*

They are also making the Colnago branded posts.
C-Bike has the FSA post for I think $135.
Never tried a shim.


----------

